# Brag time, Gustave's loving agility



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I cannot believe how much he loves Agility. We started with puppy agility, but moved quickly to Agility 1, and now Agility 2. Everything was too easy for Gustave, so the instructor wanted him to start doing courses. 

I appreciate it a lot too, because it's a huge pain for the instructor to make this happen. Gustave doesn't do jumps yet, and he uses training, low height equipment (like A frame set at 3-4 ft high), so she has to switch around a lot of stuff when it's his turn. I'm glad the others in our class are patient with this too. 

But , we're loving it!! It's like he just knows what he's supposed to do. He even did a long stay on a table till I walked to the other end of the course and called out to him to run through a tunnel course. 

I have also been researching a lot and feel I have a good idea of what's age appropriate for him. For example, if he ever jumps, it's ground level, we do the weave poles in training mode where he just runs straight through the middle, no actual weaving etc. I feel like we're bonding more too. He keeps looking at me for direction and that's just adorable. 

Ok, I could go on forever but I'll stop here. I'm glad we decided to do this. Thanks to everyone who helped us make this decision. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

He's a bright boy for sure! You will have so much fun at Nationals when you see the Obedience and Rally competition! Maybe next year you could compete with Gustav!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay Gustave!!!! He's a great little athlete!! We're all so proud of you and we're happy that mom's happy!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Gustave, you are a super star! I'm so happy to hear how great you are doing. Making mommy proud all the way. And you are a great mom, so dedicate. 
Much love from us, the Gustave fans!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That sounds like SO much fun, so glad you are both enjoying it!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh girl, you'd better back up those claims with a video!!! LOL!! I want to see Mr. Gustave in action! So cute! I am glad you both are enjoying it!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Me, too! I want to see video of little Gustave doing his thing! What fun?!!! I think it is sooooo great that you are doing agility with him!!!! Yay Gustave!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh yeah videos! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I'm glad that Gustave likes it. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

I am jealous!!! Gustave seems to be the puppy that anyone would love to have( at least I'd love to have puppy like Gustave!) As soon as Ein's cone's off(this weekend), I want to enroll him in the training courses.. how did you find the training courses in your area? Also, is this part of obedience class? or is it specific for agility training? Do you need to finish obedience class first to enroll in the agility training?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

How fun! What a smart little guy he is! It sounds like you are both having a great time.

Candice, the MSPCA has some really good training programs, including puppy socialization, basic manners, and agility. We took classes at Nevins Farm in Methuen, but they also have them in JP. mspca.org. The trainers were great.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aastha - it sounds like you and Gustave are really having a blast. :chili::chili: So exciting. And as Pam said, it's great to watch Obedience and Rally at Nationals. I was so inspired but then never pursued it. The 6 week agility class near me was $350 for beginners...that kind of turned me away. :blush:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Now this is Great He Must Really Love it-Its Great That Both of you Enjoy It.*
*Its Memories in the making!!*
*Maybe one day-for Yogi**
*Or ill Just wait untill Ein is A SuperStar And Have him Come to Pa-And Show Yogi The Ropes.*

*Keep Having fun your a great Malt Mommy-Nickee**
*Keep it up lil buddy-Yogi**


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

How much fun for you both. Gustave is not only handsome but smart too! :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

It's so awesome to have our little maltese do what mostly the "bigger" dogs do. I personally love watching agility and with a cutie like Gustave-- even better! Keep it up


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> He's a bright boy for sure! You will have so much fun at Nationals when you see the Obedience and Rally competition! Maybe next year you could compete with Gustav!!


Thanks, Pam! I am very excited to see that stuff at Nationals this year. Mommy has to be much more fit if we're ever even trying to compete, lol. I can barely keep up with him now when we're running in straight lines for the most part.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Oh girl, you'd better back up those claims with a video!!! LOL!! I want to see Mr. Gustave in action! So cute! I am glad you both are enjoying it!


I need to drag my husband to class. I want a video too! It's definitely very cute.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Curious_Ein said:


> I am jealous!!! Gustave seems to be the puppy that anyone would love to have( at least I'd love to have puppy like Gustave!) As soon as Ein's cone's off(this weekend), I want to enroll him in the training courses.. how did you find the training courses in your area? Also, is this part of obedience class? or is it specific for agility training? Do you need to finish obedience class first to enroll in the agility training?


Haha, thanks but that's because I only post the good stuff about him. He has his moments of glory, but he's pretty much a very, very crazy doggie for the most part.

This is specifically for agility. The place I go to is called Zoom Room. I know they are a chain so they might have classes around where you live. They are actually pretty good for a chain. There is an obedience class and that's a pre-requisite for agility. I do think dogs need to know basic commands like sit and probably responding to their name before they can do basic agility. As you advance up you'll need more commands like..asking for focus on command, stay/wait, down, recall etc. 

That being said there are people in our puppy agility class who are taking the obedience class and their puppies don't know the commands yet. They still have a lot of fun in agility, everything just takes a little longer. Like you're asking your dog to sit on a table and he has no idea what that means. You have to lure him into a sit and it just takes longer.

You should definitely try it if you think you'd enjoy it. I started it because Gustave is a very high energy puppy (and for socialization) and luckily it has worked out well for us so far.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Aastha - it sounds like you and Gustave are really having a blast. :chili::chili: So exciting. And as Pam said, it's great to watch Obedience and Rally at Nationals. I was so inspired but then never pursued it. The 6 week agility class near me was $350 for beginners...that kind of turned me away. :blush:


Wow, that's expensive. I think I pay about $100 lesser than that for 10 classes. Maybe there's another place that does it for cheaper?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> It's so awesome to have our little maltese do what mostly the "bigger" dogs do. I personally love watching agility and with a cutie like Gustave-- even better! Keep it up


YES! It's funny because all the other dogs in there are big dogs. And sometimes people are impressed because Gustave shows no fear going up A-frames and dog walks and tunnels etc. even for his first time while the other dogs hesitate. To be honest I think his size is an advantage for him in that area. When he goes in a tunnel, it's not closing in on him, there is so much space still. Or going up an aframe, I don't think he even sees what's on the other side till he reaches the top. A big dog is probably bending to fit in a tunnel, can see how high something really is, has way lesser space than Gustave does on narrow planks like in a dog walk.

But don't tell the big dog owners that. Haha, let them think a maltese doing this stuff is impressive. :innocent:


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

I think that is so cool! I need to do something like this with Benni...he has so much energy...that he will get into trouble...like drag the toilet paper through the whole house


----------



## Lindsey (Feb 11, 2013)

Sounds like so much fun! I'm always jealous of how well you have Gustave trained. I can't wait until I get my puppy, and we start bonding like you and Gustave have. I hope one day me and my puppy are as close as the two of you! DO you mind me asking where you got Gustave from?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lindsey said:


> Sounds like so much fun! I'm always jealous of how well you have Gustave trained. I can't wait until I get my puppy, and we start bonding like you and Gustave have. I hope one day me and my puppy are as close as the two of you! DO you mind me asking where you got Gustave from?


Gustave is from Scruffy's Toys (Cynthia Landry)! She is in southern California and has great dogs . You should contact her in your search!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Gustave is from Scruffy's Toys (Cynthia Landry)! She is in southern California and has great dogs . You should contact her in your search!


Yes, Cindy is a great breeder. I got to know about her from Stacy. Stacy didn't have any pups when I was looking for a dog and she told me about breeders who did. She's great and her dogs definitely have a specific look if that's what you're looking for.


----------

